# best 2-3 slings/wraps carriers to have for the first 12 months?



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

so if you could choose?

I have moby on my registry, not sure if i will get it or not.

I was also thinking of getting a ring sling and a pouch sling, I don't know if they will work out and with ds i had a horrible infantino carrier that i paid way too much for and used 2 times, and a very used nojo sling i got at a thrift store that also felt awkward to me even when ds was a newborn.

What types/brands are best? I am on a budget, but can spend a little on these, but i don't think i can splurge on 100+ $ slings/wraps.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

My top three would be Moby, Becco Gemini and a woven wrap which suits your climate.

Some people swear by their ring slings and pouches but my baby wouldn't lie in the cradle position and I found the single shoulder too uncomfortable and restrictive very quickly.

Try ebay or thebabywearers.com for secondhand carriers to suit your budget. And, if you can only afford one carrier then I would go with a woven wrap for the versatility.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Never liked the stretchy wrap at all myself, but I love woven wraps, they are hands down the most comfortable, customizable carriers out there IMHO, and they will take you easily from newborn through toddlerhood. If I could only have two carriers it'd be one short and one long woven wrap.

I also really liked the ring sling starting around 6-7 months.. easy for quick trips and in a hip carry my DD could see everything when we were out and about. The Infantino and Nojo are nothing like a good ring sling, and some slings can be found quite cheap (try Sleeping Baby Productions, Jan does excellent work and I think some of her slings are under $30). Soft structured carriers I could take or leave. The convenience factor is great and I do own one for when I don't feel like wrapping, but if I could just have one carrier it would be a woven wrap, second choice for a young baby would be a ring sling if you don't want another wrap, and third would be an SSC or mei tai.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I vote well-made ring sling and a soft structured carrier. Plus an optional woven wrap.

I have a Moby and used it barely at all with #3, but I love the flexibility of a wrap. I continue to wish I had splurged on a woven with #2. I like the "poppability" of a ring sling and used mine to tote #3 when taking #1 and #2 to school from the time he was born. We went through a stage from 2-4 months where he was too large/heavy for kangaroo and tummy-2-tummy in the RS but did not have the trunk strength for a hip carry, so we used the Beco nearly exclusively. I have a 4th gen Beco but money no object would have a Gemini in a heartbeat--I've always wanted an SSC that would work for FFO!


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

A german style woven wrap. ring sling, podegai are all developmentally appropriate from newborn to toddlerhood. The woven wrap and podegai offer two shoulder carries which will offer better support and longer use comfort.


----------



## sawingjello (Jan 7, 2011)

What is an example of a woven wrap? I am not sure that I know what one is. I have been using a Maya ring sling for my baby. I have liked it so far. He is almost 5 months and I recently began carrying him kangaroo style, but he wants to kick his legs out straight. I am looking for new options also, but I would rather save money and just get to the hip carry stage with my Maya instead.


----------



## RthyCrunchyMama (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I would say If I had to pick 3 they would be a baby k'tan, Kozy Mei Tai and a woven wrap (either a storchenwiege or a dolcino) I like the shorter size of the storchenwiege so I can use it more sling like but I LOVE the organic softness of the dolcino.

If I could only pick 2 I think I would so a Kozy Mei Tai and either a Moby or a Woven Wrap. Moby if you want simple simple simple and woven if you plan on carrying for a longer time and are up for a bit of a learning curve (though once you learn it is SO simple!)


----------



## RthyCrunchyMama (Dec 7, 2010)

You can absolutely use a hip carry for a 5 month old is you get him on there securely!


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

A wrap (I made my own with a few yards of fabric), a soft structured carrier (Ergo or Baby Ball Overall Mei Tai), and for optional #3 I'd say ring sling (good for quick in/outs).

Tjej


----------



## sawingjello (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Jen! I will try that this weekend.


----------



## cettasmom (Jan 6, 2011)

I would advise against the pouch sling since they're not adjustable for the 1st few months (until baby has good head control). Its nice once they do because its so easy. I plan on making myself one.

You body: Do you have back pain or are you prone to back pain. If so, I'd stay away from a one shoulder carrier like a sling. Go more for mei tais, ergos/beccos or wraps like the moby or Storchenwiege or Gypsy Mama Gauze.

Your climate: If you live in a hot climate, I'd opt for a mei tai... wraps like storchenwiege and mobys are pretty toasty in texas for most of the year. The gypsy mama gauze might be a suitable substitute.

The situation: I think slings are easier for around the house. I use my ring sling and pouch for quick in and out. My back is too sensitive to wear it for too long, I just can't take all the weight on one side. I use the moby and the ergo for long distance. She loves them both.

My moby is my go to is she's getting fussy and I need to get stuff done. I just latch her on, wrap her secure in a moby and she'll fall asleep like that while I am chatting with friends or doing housework. I even attended a new years eve party with her like that. She slept through the whole thing (my moby is black and becomes a nice little coccoon for her.

So I'd pick out a wrap (moby, make your own (stochens are uber expensive), or a k'tan which functions like a wrap but make sure you have a good size and dry it if need to shrink it), a mei tai or ergo (my dh will wear the ergo but not the mei tai) and a ring sling (I love my maya ring sling and not just because of the name).

Good luck!!!

Maya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILoveMyBabyBird*
> 
> so if you could choose?
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

slings are really easy to make if you are at all handy with a sewing machine, stretchy wraps are even easier. i would rather spend my money on a soft-structured carrier or asian style carrier, like a mei tai, ergo, or whatever. go to a store that carries a variety and try them out, as they all have slightly different shapes.all of the carriers mentioned are high quality and will do a perfectly good job of toting your kids around, it's really just personal preference as to which one is better. i like wraps, but they are very obvious and "crunchy" looking, whereas a becco or ergo are a little more mainstream and blend in better. depends on what your style is as much as anything. if you are kind of a sneakers and sportswear type, a woven wrap probably won't suit you as well as something simple with straps and buckles. i like my handmade mei tai... the fabric is beautiful, the cut is perfect for my body type, and it's easy to use.


----------



## cettasmom (Jan 6, 2011)

which pattern did you use for your mei tai? or did you just design one yourself?

Thanks!

Maya, who's got fabric she's dying to use for a mei tai.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawingjello*
> 
> What is an example of a woven wrap? I am not sure that I know what one is. I have been using a Maya ring sling for my baby. I have liked it so far. He is almost 5 months and I recently began carrying him kangaroo style, but he wants to kick his legs out straight. I am looking for new options also, but I would rather save money and just get to the hip carry stage with my Maya instead.


A German-style woven wrap is made specifically for babywearing, and is woven in a particular way so that it has a bit of diagonal stretch and does not stretch much either length- or width-wise. BBSlen, Girasol, Storchenwiege, Ellevill, Hoppediz, Didymos are some of the bigger brands; most if not all source organic materials and use fair labor practices, if that sort of thing is important to you 

General comment, not related to the above quote... I know many people make their own wraps, but there's a world of difference between most plain ol' fabrics and an actual wrap, and if you plan to wear much beyond 20 lbs or so it's worth the investment to hunt one down if you have even $40-50 to spend. They can be expensive new, but many of them can be found fairly cheaply used (there are lots of deals on the FSOT section of thebabywearer.com right now), and Walter's Organic is one brand that is quite cheap to buy new. There are loads of used wraps for sale under $100, and I've bought a few in the last year or so for under $50.

I'd even recommend trying to borrow or just see and feel a real wrap in person before making your own, at least that will give an idea of what to look for in a fabric (and if you definitely want to DIY, I have heard great things about tablecloths as rebozos!)


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I also would (and do!) choose a woven wrap because of comfort and versatility. I have a really small babywearing "stash" 2 wraps and an Ergo (plus a DIY ringsling and mei tai) and I use my wraps every single day for many different purposes, as carrier, blankets, for shade, hammocks, forts, playmats... And I will echo what Lauren mentioned about it being worth it to invest in a real woven wrap (and I love DIY carriers!) they are made for babywearing and it's evident IMO, and in general they seem to hold their value so when you're done bw you can probably get some money back.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I loved our Moby in the beginning until DD was about 15 pounds, then it stretched too much. But it was great to get her in there really snug and it held her very securely so I could do stuff with both hands free.

I like a ring sling for quick in and out but I don't like the one shoulder weight distribution and I can't use it at home really because I don't have two hands available for doing stuff.

The Beco Gemini is my favorite for quick in and out and trips to the store because it is really easy to get on and very comfortable. DD is 23 pounds now and I barely feel her weight even in a front carry. I like it better than the Ergo because I am short and the Ergo is too bulky and the straps always feel like they will slip off. I've also used the Gemini for long periods of time at fairs and places like that in the summer and it didn't really get too hot. The downside is that it is about $130 but it is so versatile I really think it's worth it. You can do front facing carries with it also.

At home when she is fussy or super clingy and I absolutely have to get stuff done like dinner, etc...I use a woven wrap or mei tai. They both give a very secure back carry so that I can do just about anything including cooking, laundry, cleaning and dancing with DD1!

I just got one that has a structured waist and wrap ties and it is awesome.

The woven wraps are very comfortable and really get her relaxed and sometimes sleeping.

If you check the FSOT on thebabywearer.com you can get very good prices on mei tais and wraps and honestly, a used wrap is even better than new because it is broken in for you! One I got off FSOT is so incredibly soft that the first time I put it on I said wow! it feels like a marshmallow!

If I really had to choose on a budget, I would go with a woven wrap a mei tai and the Gemini because you can get great deals on used ones. (not the Gemini probably because it is pretty new)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

I LOVE ring slings, for all ages. If you have a good ring sling adjusted right, the weight should be well distributed across your back, not just all on the shoulder. Now, don't get me wrong, it's still a one shouldered carry and can result in a sore shoulder. But with a well made sling that's properly adjusted, it shouldn't cause a lot of discomfort. I have worn 22lbs of 1 year old for over 8 hours straight, with no problems.

Having said that, I really want a mei tai also. I just can't seem to master a back carry in a ring sling, at least not enough to make me comfortable with it. So I want a mei tai for back carries.


----------



## Aithnea (Jan 15, 2011)

Both DH and I love our Moby. It's our go to when DD is being fussy and we need to calm her down. She loves to be worn. We have a babytrekker as well which I like to use but DH isn't too fond of.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I would get a pouch style sling, because they are so small and easy. A woven wrap is a must also for longer, more comfortable carries.


----------



## nmcveigh (Dec 21, 2010)

My top 3 would be:

Moby Wrap for the first 4 months. My husband and I both used this and had great success in getting him to sleep at nights.

Ergo after 3 months. I got this when DS was 3 months old and loved the ease of having two hands free. My husband also could use it and didn't feel "silly".

Now, that DS is 16 months I've moved to the Maya Wrap Ring sling. It's great for hip carries around the house and for quick trips out. It does start to hurt my shoulder/neck after awhile, someting I don't experience with the Moby Wrap or Ergo. I still use the Ergo for longer trips.


----------



## max n oz (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOOOVVVEEE my HotSling organic sling...The organic material stretches a bit and I am still able to bf my 2.5 month old without trouble. I also have an ergo we used when my older son was 6 mon. to present, he is 3, and it is great!!!... They are EASY and a cinch to wash and hang dry...HotSling is more economical, but we haven't had to invest in a 200$ plus stroller....Worth it!!!


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Picking 3, to cover only the first year, I would go with a Woven Wrap, a good, unpadded ring sling, and a mei tai. That should cover all your bases. If you want to baby wear past a year without buying new carriers, I would make sure the mei tai has a nice padded waist, or get a hybrid MT with a soft structure buckle waist and MT pr wrap style shoulder straps, better yet with an infant harness (Olives and Applesauce makes something like this I believe).

Picking only two, hmmm. Personally I go for wovens over anything else. Then I think I might supplement with a ring sling. If you don't go for wovens, my two would be Mei Tai and a ring sling.

I know another popular 1-2 combo is a stretchy wrap plus a soft structured carrier or a MT. I know Moby + Ergo is a common combo, or Moby + Babyhawk. Ergo is def not my first choice for SSC, but it is easy to find. I do love my Babyhawk! I just can't justify a purchase of a Moby b/c it is outgrown too quickly. For a little more money and a little time invested in learning, a woven wrap will last you for years, through several babies, and then you can resell it a great price. But I'm a wrapper - can't wait to wrap this new little one up in something soft and cuddly!


----------



## TheMaxwellsMad (Feb 16, 2011)

I loved my Moby when my babes were small - but they DO grow out of them, as they stretch too much once the babes get heavier. And an SSC (Ergo, Boba, etc) for when they are bigger. And a woven is the best all around carrier out there, although it does have a learning curve - SO versatile!

Right now I have an Ergo and a Mei Tai - and if I could, I'd add a woven to the mix!


----------

